# Friction disk



## Dannysno3blower (Nov 8, 2018)

If my snowblower is still moving but i don't remember when the friction disk got replace should i just replace it


----------



## Mountain Man (Oct 14, 2018)

Dannysno3blower said:


> If my snowblower is still moving but i don't remember when the friction disk got replace should i just replace it


Cant speek for you specific machine, but ive seen friction disks last decades. Or with abuse or mis adjustment, only a seson or two. It would take a visual inspection , or if you had a actuall issue. If your really handy, and want to change it, you can. It does take a bunch of disasembly. Videos on youtube.


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

Look at the friction disk, if there are not pieces missing and it's pulling the machine then it does not need to be replaced however it is not a job you want to do in the dead of winter and they are only about $18 BUT PIA to replace, a very greasy job and can be frustrating, and you can't do it with gloves on.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

like the mountain man and jlawrence says newbie


----------

